# RazzMatazz and Oh My! seedless muscadines for wine?



## AlaJim (Mar 7, 2019)

Does anyone have experience with two relatively new seedless muscadine varieties as wine grapes? If so, I would appreciate any information you might share.


----------



## AlaJim (Mar 28, 2019)

AlaJim said:


> Does anyone have experience with two relatively new seedless muscadine varieties as wine grapes? If so, I would appreciate any information you might share.


I just ordered a RazzMatazz and an OhMy! and will plant them with great care. It'll be a while before I make any wine with them but I'll report here on the progress.


----------



## Masbustelo (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes, it will be a while. Typically, for wine, the seeds are a desired component. They add desired tannins to the wine. I'm sure you can make acceptable wine from seedless grapes, you might need to tweak it in the process by adding tannins.


----------



## Bobp (Apr 5, 2019)

I ate some at a growers meeting last fall ...they were great....small fruited but alot of them.....close to the best Muscadines flavor wise ive had.

They're on my list to plant when i get around to planting the next couple of blocks....


----------

